# There's good news....then there's bad news...



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

I posted about a month ago about Momo's pooping problem. He has gotten a lot better now. I would say he poops 95% on the pads vs 10% before. Yay. I was so excited. 

And I found a new way to brush him and he would stay still for me. Another victory.

But.....*sigh* he figured out how to get over one of the pet gates that I have. He has gotten out twice before when no one was home and ravaged some of our stuff upstairs. When he got out when I was home, I immediately took him downstairs and crated him. 

I took some boxes and blocked the gate but today, he got out again. Chewed up my favorite steve madden shoes and a coat. Damage wasn't too bad. Didn't potty on the carpet, but my fiance was livid. 

I am going to work on the gate tomorrow, but this dog is just way too smart for his own good. I have already raised the height of the gate once before. My fiance is super annoyed with him because he says that Momo is too much trouble....pooing on the floor, ripping up toys, jumping up the chairs to the dinner table to rip up stuff there and escaping to rip up the rest of the house. He's ready to give him away.

I think it takes time to work out everything and Momo is such a good boy usually. How do I train him to not touch anything that's not his? Does he just need some obedience class or is this hopeless?

Sorry for the rant....I just feel like I am stuck in the middle between my fiance and Momo.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

How old is Momo? Does this happen mostly when you are at work and he is alone?

Boredom is a primary cause of chewing in most dogs. Is your dog left to his own devices a great deal? Even dogs that aren't prone to separation anxiety find it pretty hard to have nothing to do all day, day after day. Even a dog that has the full run of the yard can get hideously bored - which is where chewing comes in. A welcome diversion, chewing gives a bored and lonely dog something to do, and makes him feel like he has a task to complete.

**Keep your dog content, he needs mental stimulation - leave lots of toys and maybe a bone for him to chew on or perhaps someone can stop in during the day and take Momo for a walk or if all else fails, Doggie Day Care.

Unless you catch him in the act you can't really discipline him. If you catch him in the act then I would say "NO" very firmly and maybe clap your hands or something.

Good luck, and be patient.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think a obedience class would be good for both of you. It is grate fun and your boy get some stimulation, and you some advice about how you can train him in a positiv way.

There is no inpossibly dog, there is just some that needs more attention...and there is always good to get some input from a trainer!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'd take him to a class and encourage your fiancee to go with you so you're both teaching in the exact same way. I also wouldn't leave him alone and trust a gate, Scooter has managed to get over every gate we've tried. He can even open his crate so it now has a clip on it when he's in there. He's a year old and we still don't leave him out in the house alone.

Try a Kong filled with treats or a deer antler, something that will keep him chewing for a long time and occupy his time. I tell my kids that if anything gets chewed up it's their fault for leaving it where the dogs can get it, they sure learned to pick up their stuff! 

I hope you guys can reach an agreement so you can keep him, that would be so sad if you had to give him up.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie is really small, but still managed to scale her gate. I bought another ex-pen and took it apart, and used the panels as a roof. Now she has a very large enclosure to hang out in when she's alone (which is hardly ever). It's large enough for her dog bed, potty, food, water, and some toys. She can look out at the yard through the slider. She really doesn't mind it at all and goes into it even when I'm home. It ended up working out really well.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Get rid of the fiance. He may not poop on the floors but he won't love you like your Momo does lol

I jest! :biggrin1:


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

DanielBMe said:


> Get rid of the fiance. He may not poop on the floors but he won't love you like your Momo does lol
> 
> I jest! :biggrin1:


LOL ound:


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I think, too, it could be boredom, but my yorkie did that once or twice when she was young, within her first year. She was a puppy, she grew out of it. Sounds like your fiance is not really into having a dog, otherwise he might have a better perspective on that. Dogs ARE a lot of trouble, it's the reason I've been holding off so long on getting another one since my previous dog, but at this point for me the payoff is worth the trouble. Ok, I say that now and she's not home yet - lol!! 

I would say try to give him plenty of mental and physical stimulation when you can, appropriate stuff to chew on when you can't, and be patient. Beth, Pixie's mom made a good suggestion about a roof on the Ex-pen, I may try that myself if we need it. I thought, too, that a full grown Hav could probably get out of one of these.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Get rid of the fiance. He may not poop on the floors but he won't love you like your Momo does lol
> 
> I jest! :biggrin1:


ound: Leave it to Daniel to throw that out there.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Joyce,

Momo's most likely watching toooo much Youtube...ound:


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Get rid of the fiance. He may not poop on the floors but he won't love you like your Momo does lol
> 
> I jest! :biggrin1:


LOL you are right


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Thank you for the good advice everyone. I guess part of the problem is that my dad who is retired and living with me, went on vacation for 3 months. So, Momo has been more bored than he's used to. I got him a lot of toys and he destroyed 90% of them. He doesn't touch his rubber toys and loves the plushes. I did that thing where I only let him play with the plush toys when I am around and if he starts pulling on it or ripping it, I tell him no and take it away. The toys lasted longer, but still....cotton filling on the floor every week or so. I take my eyes off him for 2 seconds and another toy dies.

He also somehow manage to get the rest of his toys under the couch. When I come home, he'll be scratching at the couch telling me to get his toys out. I am going to get better at stuffing his kong everyday for him. Freeze his food in there for the morning.

My dad is coming back today though so that's good. Hopefully, that'll ease away some of the undesirable behaviors.

My fiance wanted a dog before. He just want a big dog and I told him we don't have space for one, so we settled for Momo. Now, he thinks it's just MY dog so he doesn't want to have anything to do with Momo, which I have to work on.

Thank you for all the support!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*What a sweet boy!*

Momo is precious! The fact that he gets into so much trouble means you have a very smart dog. If you can channel his smartness to do tricks or obey commands just think what a great little guy he will be. My Murphy can be quite a handful but how boring life would be without his antics. Murphy loves my shoes too but geez if I am to lazy to put them away he takes care of them for me. I have had him chew some of my favorite shoes but there isn't anything I own that I would give my little clown away for (including my DH). Keep training him and be positive and I know your little boy will give you more love than you could imagine. Good luck with him!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Joyce, I would try a few things. First of all - SHUT ALL THE DOORS!!! I have two teenage (19/22) boys. I never know what is in their rooms!! So my rule has always been that all bedroom and bathroom doors upstairs remain closed. My guys dont even go up until it is bedtime now cause they know they cannot get in to the rooms. 
Second - if possible take him for a long walk before you leave. Then leave the kong for him. He will be exhausted and have something to do. Why not buy a few kongs, take one night to fill them for the next few days? 
You also may have to consider just crating him when you are gone. My guys were crated until I could trust them only in the kitchen, then allowed only in the kitchen, then only the back half of the house, now they have full run of the house - but that was not till Logan was 1 1/2 years old. It takes time!! 
And Daniel is right - if "its the dog or him?" - hit the road Jack!!-only kidding!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I feel for you...training a Hav can be frustrating enough, but feeling that you have no back-up is even worse. 

My husband only wanted an outside dog before. We kept discussing the issues and I kept insisting that IF we get a dog, it will be a family member. Why bother getting a dog if it's only outside? 

In all fairness, my husband has more than enough on his plate with his job and all the other things he does, so when it was finally time to get Marley, I made it clear that he won't have to do ANYTHING when it comes to the dog, it would be all the kids and me. 

With us it worked out well, because it took the pressure of him of adding another "task" and now he voluntarily takes him out to pee here and there and he loves to play with him when he gets home. 

Marley will be 2 in June, but we still keep him in the crate when I go to work. I just don't want to worry about accidents (potty or him hurting himself etc. ) and while he doesn't like it much, he tolerates the crate.


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe your fiance and Momo can do some things to bond together... like have him teach Momo some tricks or take some responsibility for Momo. My bf wasn't as crazy about Mochi as I was. But once he started grooming her, feeding her, teaching her tricks, he couldn't help but start get attached. Now he loves her as much as I do  So even IF Momo is still a pain, at least your fiance won't want to get rid of him anymore!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I agree your dog is bored and as far as he is concerned the rules have changed .. ?? Where is that nice man who used to stay with me during the day ..Now I am on my own and it is so boring and these same toys are so boring day after day ..
Stuffed kongs are fine but for a very short duration - Cosmo could go through a kong stuffed with anything in about three minutes so that definetly does not provide them with enough stimulation and things to do during the day ..
It sounds like your dog is on his own for very long periods of time . 
I think you and your fiancee need to get on the same page about this little guy ..It sounds like he views the dog as competition and he is not as committed to him as you are .
These little guys are very social and they like to be quite active and they need some exercise play time and even more important some guidance .. Your dog sounds like he is lonely and bored ..
You need to take the time to walk him for at least a half an hour before you go to work and maybe you could find a friend or neighbor to come for some play time or a walk in during your fathers absence .
I am not so sure he needs obedience school but he could benefit from a puppy class where he learns the basic commands and some socialization with other dogs ..
You need to take a little responsibity here .
I agree it is important to keep doors closed to keep your expensive belongings intact especially to your closet. 
It is easier for you to use the crate to contain him during the day if a puppy gate is not working . Eight hours a day is too long to crate a dog on a long term basis and you need to find another solution doggie day care or a petsitter .
This little guy has no clue how much your shoes cost. He just knows they smell like mom and they are the next best thing to seeing you ..
it takes time and patience but trust me it will improve once you set things in motion ..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just have to comment on Karin from Sweden beautiful dog in her avatar.

Back to topic:focus:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It worries me that you said he wanted a big dog but you "settled" for Momo. Sounds like your fiancee didn't want him. If that was the case I wouldn't have gone ahead with it. I made sure my DH was as into this as I was because I knew it would cause friction if he wasn't. Having a puppy is such a huge amount of work! I'd try very hard to get your fiancee and Momo more involved so he cares about him and doesn't see him as just a problem.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Joyce, What about keeping Momo in an e-pen with toys when you're away? This is what we do with Milo we call it his "condo," and it has his bed and all his favorite things. It keeps him and our house safe and happy.

Joyce "too"


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

My husband wasn't that attached to Buster when we first got him either. So I made my husband responsible for giving Buster his after dinner treats (i.e. cutting up meat to put in his bowl). After a while Buster started bonding with my husband and my husband couldn't help but fall in love with the little Hav that was now following him around and "dancing" for treats. Sneaky but effective.


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> It worries me that you said he wanted a big dog but you "settled" for Momo. Sounds like your fiancee didn't want him. If that was the case I wouldn't have gone ahead with it. I made sure my DH was as into this as I was because I knew it would cause friction if he wasn't. Having a puppy is such a huge amount of work! I'd try very hard to get your fiancee and Momo more involved so he cares about him and doesn't see him as just a problem.


He didn't say No at all. He just said he wanted a big dog. I said we don't have room and I want Momo. He said ok that's fine. We picked out Momo together and he named him too. I don't know. Now he's saying he doesn't like Momo. It's tough.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that he doesn't like Momo. It is hard for me to understand but if you are able to take any of our tips, and change his behaviors, maybe things will change. How long has Momo been with you?


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

He has been with us for almost a year. He has definitely calmed down for the most part and likes to cuddle with us when we watch tv.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Joyce, I am really sorry about the problems with Momo and your fiance. I am in the same boat as you. My husband strongly dislikes my dog. There is no possibility of them bonding, and it has caused a great deal of stress and tension. Unfortunately, the kids and I fell totally in love with Marble, and the thought of giving him away kills us. The kids and I have made great sacrifices to keep him. I am thankful my husband has never forced me to give him away, but I do feel very guilty because Marble really stresses my DH out. Some people just aren't dog people. Try the best you can to train him using all the advice everyone has given. If not, you may need to decide what you want to do as far as your fiance and dog. Also, I still don't leave Marble out when we all leave. He figured out how to climb the gates and the shorter expen I got from toysrus. I now have both a metal expen with a top and a large crate (48"L x 30"W x 33"H) that I use when I'm gone. The expen needs the top or it won't be stable (I came home one day to find it had collapsed in on my dog because he was jumping on it so I ordered the top). Both things are large enough for a bed, pee pad, food/water, toys and space to walk) I got them from http://www.digitpet.com. My DH says that when I leave, he paces around for a few minutes and then waits by the door. So don't feel guilty about putting Momo in an expen, because he'll probably just lay down and wait for you anyway. Good luck, and I hope things get better.Gina


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

My husband say the same thing about my dogs they jsut lie down by the doggie gate or the door and wait for you to come home ..
My husband was a little reticent when I got Cosmo and he did nto bond that well with him in the beginning . He was still mourning the loss of Asta .
When I got Ahnold he was even more perplexed now we have two !! WE can barely manage one .
The dogs are in the third year and he has totally bonded with the dogs now .. HE walsk them and he is so happy when he comes home from work and he sees these two little black dogs waiting for him .. Cosmo adores him..
It takes time - sometimes a long time but with patience and effort things can change for the better ..


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Gina, you have your kids on your side so that's good! My dad is back and he likes Momo so now it's 2 against 1 

He also brought back all these dog training books so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Joyce, sounds like your Dad is really supportive. Hopefully things will get better now that he's back. Let us know how things go.
Gina


----------

